# Cousu de fil blanc



## semifusa

Bonsoir, cousu de fil blanc en espagnol "cogido con alfileres" ?  merci!!!


----------



## yserien

*b)* _Cousu de fil blanc._ Peu élaboré, grossier, qui ressemble à quelque chose dont les coutures seraient apparentes. (CNRTL)
Puede ser que corresponda a la frase española "cogido con alfileres" Se trata de una costura burda, hecha con prisas, las costuras a la vista...no entiendo mucho del tema, me parece que son las prendas cosidas así para hacer pruebas.(Espera otras respuestas)


----------



## semifusa

Gracias Yserien, la verdad es que el sentido de "cogido con alfileres" en mi texto significa que está muy inseguro, que no es definitivo, pero no necesariamente burdo o torpe. Sigo tu consejo y espero ... Gracias!


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

La définition que cite yserien est parfaite.
Mais la plupart du temps ça n'a rien à voir avec la couture. C'est utilisé au sens figuré pour dire 'prévisible à l'avance' ... 'tellement grossier que ça ne trompe personne'... 
Acabo de leer tu post ...  es MUY SEGURO (que va pasar)


----------



## semifusa

Ok JPRR, alors ce n’a rien à voir avec « cogido con alfileres »  Merci !


----------



## Yul

Larousse donne "es claro como el agua" pour "cousu de fil blanc".

Yul


----------



## yserien

En español cogido con alfileres representa un trabajo provisional, hecho con prisas....tambien en costura, un argumento que no soporta un análisis serio.


----------



## jprr

Yul said:


> Larousse donne "*es claro como el agua*" pour "cousu  de fil blanc".
> 
> Yul


C'est une bonne approximation. En français "clair comme de l'eau de roche".
Mais dans le cas de "cousu de fil blanc" il y a souvent une nuance ... En principe on ne devrait pas voir les fils ... et donc l'idée d'éventuelle tromperie ratée - de prévisibilité/d'évidence de ce qui va se passer.


----------



## Pinairun

semifusa said:


> Bonsoir, cousu de fil blanc en espagnol "cogido con alfileres" ? merci!!!


 

En español, y en sentido figurado, también se dice de algo que "está hilvanado" (faufilé) cuando está a medio hacer, en proyecto, que no es seguro, etc.

Sería casi literal la traducción de la expresión francesa "cousu de fil blanc"

Saludos


----------



## rolandbascou

jprr said:


> C'est une bonne approximation. En français "clair comme de l'eau de roche".
> Mais dans le cas de "cousu de fil blanc" il y a souvent une nuance ... En principe on ne devrait pas voir les fils ... et donc l'idée d'éventuelle tromperie ratée - de prévisibilité/d'évidence de ce qui va se passer.


 
NON. Cousu de fil blanc n´a rien a voir avec clair comme de l´eau de roche. Le sens est *toujours *d´une tromperie maladroite. Quand ou coud avec du fil blanc, sauf sur un tissu blanc, cela se voit. C´est cela l´idée de l´expression.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Podría ser, según el contexto: Notarse a la legua.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## semifusa

Après lire et relire toutes les réponses je crois que ce n’a absolument rien à voire avec _coger con alfileres._
 
C’est plutôt : « _está mas claro que el agua_ » qu’on veut nous tromper, en on se rend compte conséquence d’une certaine maladresse . Probablement plus proche de  « mas falso que un duro de trapo », mais cela serait un autre Thread/Hilo.
 
Merci à tous, sois siempre formidables!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Está cosido con hilo gordo.


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> Podría ser, según el contexto: Notarse a la legua.


Hola. 
Mientras leía el hilo (nunca mejor dicho) pensaba en esto también. 
¿Podría valer igualmente: _Vérsele el plumero_? 
Saludos.


----------



## jprr

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> Mientras leía el hilo (nunca mejor dicho) pensaba en esto también.
> ¿Podría valer igualmente: _Vérsele el plumero_?
> Saludos.



Creo que sí


----------



## semifusa

Creo que muy acertado Namarne! Gracias!


----------



## rolandbascou

Versele a alguien el plumero se refiere a una persona, no a un hecho.
Mas claro el agua no conlleva la idea de engaño.


----------



## Yul

Excellentes contributions!

Sans rien enlever aux excellentes contributions qui ont été faites  jusqu'à maintenant, précisons à nouveau que l'expression française "cousu de fil  blanc" fait référence à la tromperie. 

Évidemment, on peut dire avec Larousse  :  "es claro como el agua (qu'il y a eu tromperie)". C'est la position de Larousse qui  a dû y penser à deux fois avant de proposer cela.

Par ailleurs, en anglais, pour traduire cette expression française, nous disons  carrément : "It's a blatant lie" ( mensonge éhonté). 

En espagnol, n'y aurait-il pas lieu de chercher aussi quelque chose du côté des  mots  "mensonge" , "ruse", "tromperie", "éhonté", " fieffé" , "flagrant" etc. ?

Yul


----------



## rolandbascou

Esto no se lo cree ni Dios.
No me vengas con esas milongas.
C´est bien sûr par là qu´il faut chercher.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


yserien said:


> costura burda


Sin menos cabo de todas las propuestas hechas hasta ahora, Yserien nos daba una pista:
- ¡Qué burdo! / una  burda excusa / un razonamiento burdo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

